# PORTER-CABLE 16" Variable Speed Scroll Saw with Stand



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I was looking for an entry-level scroll saw and was bouncing between the Ryobi and Craftsman 16" variable speed scroll saws, which were both $120. I watched many vids from Steve Good on Youtube, YouTube - sdgood's Channel. He talked about what to expect with the Craftsman SS and I also watched his "Scroll Saw Basic" video series. 

Knowing a little about what to expect from these scroll saws, I was going to get one of them until I ran into the Porter Cable SS at Lowes, which replaced the Hitachi SS they carried. The PC was $180 and included a stand and thought "what have I got to lose" (besides $180) and so I brought it home.

*1:* The PC included 2 blades, thought the box says it only comes with one. It didn't matter because I stopped at the Rockler store and the guy recommended the #5 reverse tooth and #2 skip tooth blades. I asked him what about the spiral blades, and he didn't recommend those for beginners. I then asked him what about cutting 3/4" plywood and he recommended the #7 skip tooth bladed.

*2:* I didn't have the right spray adhesive to put the pattern on, but I did have some 3M Drywall Corner Bead spray adhesive so I used it instead. I only put it on the pattern I printed and not on the wood also, otherwise it would be permanent. 

*3:* After putting the pattern on, I wrapped it with clear packing tape, both to help keep the pattern down, and to make the bottom slick so it slides easier. I was a little too hasty and it had too many bubbles I couldn't get out, but oh well.

*4:* I remembered Steve Good said that scroll saws don't always cut straight (straight as far as parallel to the scroll saw arm), they cut at an angle and so once I found out what angle to put the piece on the table it was pretty easy to use. Notice the knob that holds the hold-down. It turned out that it was the same thread and size as the top thumbscrew that held the blade in, so I switched it and now changing blades is that much more easier.

*5: * I've never used as scroll saw, so I didn't know how tight the blade should be. I put the original pinned blade back in and plucked it like a fiddle to hear what the "ting" sound was supposed to sound like. I then took it out and replaced it with the plain-end Olson ones I got. It was a bear trying to put the blade in the bottom because I couldn't see what I was doing, till I found out I could simply pop out the plastic insert on the table to feed the blade in. 

*6: * The blade would slip whenever I tried to tighten it, until I remembered a tip I read on the scrollsawer.com website. They recommended sanding the tips of the blades and it would tighten much easier. I did a quick swipe on a sandpaper block on each side until it was scratched and shiny, but don't do this too much because the blades are very thin. It was painless to tighten the blade after that.

*7: * I used the same Harbor Freight heat gun that Steve Good used and it was on sale for $9. I started on the corner, then I worked left to right to get the whole side rolling up. Don't leave it on an area too long or the tape will melt and the paper will start to burn. When I was done, it was real sticky while it was hot, but once it cooled off it was barely tacky. He said mineral spirits will wipe it clean.

I learned a few things along the way. First, the line you are cutting on may be thicker than the saw blade, so you might want to pick a side to cut on. Use the right blade for the job. This project was 3/4" birch or oak plywood and I used two #5 blades for the entire project (none broken, one bent). Let the blade do the cutting, don't push too hard. I would bet that I would get better results from a thinner piece of plywood.

My 9 year old daughter loved this piece when she saw it and claimed it as hers! My older one (17) was jealous and wants me to make her one, but I have another plan for her. I saw Steve Good or someone else dip the cut piece into a tub of stain or finish, which makes sense since you can't get into all the nooks and crannies with a brush. I need to find out what kind of stain/finish he used to protect it.

PORTER-CABLE 16" Variable Speed Scroll Saw with Stand Model #: PCB370SS 

P.S.
I would like to give credit to the one who designed it, but I forgot where I found it. I just searched the net for free patterns and found it.


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Paulo,

Scroll sawing is a lot of fun and you can look forward to many pleasurable hours work. Don't forget to get the girls started with it too. Kids tend to learn it incredibly easy and become skilled in no time at all.

I used to use spray adhesive, but I found it messy and I didn't like having to use mineral spirits which isn't particularly healthy if you inhale it. Instead I now use the water soluble glue stick that works like a lipstick tube. If you make sure to cover the back of your pattern adequately it will hold the pattern down perfectly. Packing tape works well, but I also find that a pain, so I don't normally use it. I think most folks use it more to keep the pattern from lifting underway than just to lubricate the blade. When finished with sawing just spray a fine water mist on your cut out piece, give it a little time to soak into the paper, then just remove with a knife or your fingernail. It comes right off and a quick wipe takes any remaining residue. Believe me when I say this is a lot easier and healthier method.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Paulo,

great first project! Caution, scrolling can be addictive......

I second the caution against spiral blades, I've ruined a few projects because of my inability to control them.

Congrats on the saw!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Paulo,

i go into lowes very often as it is the only big box store in town.  

i saw that scrollsaw in there the other day and it looked great. 

i know nothing about scrollsaws and after viewing the forum had thought the dewalt was the way to go. 

i do think the dewalt is overpriced, but i thought the same about the dewalt 12" slide saw, that is til i got one.

but im eager to hear more about the porter cable scrollsaw from you.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Paulo,
I too was in LOWES day before yesterday and saw that exact saw. Well as I am currently without my bandsaw, this scroll saw followed me home. I did make some cuts with the installed blade and was very pleased with the results, when the project is finished I will post pictures. This will not replace a bandsaw but it is not designed to. I sold my 20" old delta and ordered a new 20" Oliver yesterday, can hardly wait for it to arrive. 
Your project is awesome, I hope I can do as well even tho my project does not require so many delicate cuts. Very Nice. Robbie


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Paulo congrats on the new saw! Looks like you are a natural!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and all the kind words. I think it turned out pretty good as a first project, but I have my eye on some other ones already.

I was at Rockler and noticed the Dewalt SS is slanted at an angle. I want to measure the front height and angle and somehow modifying this stand so the SS is tilted for more comfort.

Also, if you look closedly on pic 4, the top view, you will see the legs of the step stool I used to sit on. It was the only thing I had to sit on and it was not comfortable. I need to find a comfortable stool and also maybe one of those lights with a magnifying glass on it to see smaller stuff.


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

one thing that i might add it the blades you use will defineatly make a difference in your projects.

i use flying dutchman blades that i get from Mike's Workshop English featuring: my life story, a cancer survivor, scrollsawing samples and tips, community service, list of favorite sites and Flying Dutchman fretsaw blades for sale..

his blades are reasonably priced and you cant beat the cut. if you call him he is really helpful and can answer most of your questions.

good luck

kendall


----------



## Vector01 (May 24, 2010)

I have a Hitachi CW40...Same as the Porter Cable. I made a few mods and it's great.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good job Paulo...looks great...For some reason I thought you traced the outline on the workpiece and then only cut the timber and reused the pattern? Regards...AL


----------



## bigJoesr13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Paulo, new to this too. was in Lowe's also today and noticed the Porter Cable too. Didn't follow me home but might try again very soon. Didn't understand which knob you switched for easier blade adjustment. Could you please put a pic or explain a bit more. thanks JOE


----------



## bob102653 (Nov 7, 2011)

hi tis is bob102653 i have the porte cable from lowes it is agreat saw


----------



## mullet55 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Glad I discovered this thread*

I can't believe I just happened on this thread. The tips you gave in your very first entry was so helpful. Especially about changing the knobs between the hold down an the knob to tighten the blade. It is so much better and easier now. thanks so much for sharing the things you discovered an learned with your PC SS. I also have a new Porta Cable and was getting a little discouraged because of the small knob to tighten the blades. Thanks again!!


----------



## paul44224 (Feb 25, 2012)

On this saw, if you don't have it hooked up to a dust control system, you can also remove the cover on the lower left. Just a couple of screws holding it. SO much easier to change blades. Been like that for 5 years with no effect on mine. I use my shop vac to clean it up every time I scroll, which is almost every day.
If you do a lot of intricate work, you can remove the big plastic insert that the blade goes thru, make a pattern of it, cut it from 1/8" wood, I used baltic birch, sand it down a bit, and now you have a zero clearance insert. The hole that the blade goes thru is a bit offset. There's a little nub to keep it from rotating. 
Every once in a while, I clean the table with some mineral spirits, then apply some paste wax. Let dry 10 min., and you will be suprised how easy the wood slides while cutting. DON'T use car wax! That has silicones in it, which will be picked up by the wood. It will ruin any type of finish you would use. I use the wax on all of my woodworking table tops. Band saw, table saw, etc. 
There is also an excellent scroll forum at scrollsawer dot com slash forum. It is hosted by one of the scroll sawing magazines. I don't have enough posts yet to give the link.
I also have the rear of the saw up about 2" using wood blocks. A bit easier on the neck and shoulders. 
Last tip, I use a foot pedal for on/off instead of the switch. I got mine at Harbor Freight for about $14. There are 2 styles. One is a deadmans type, press down for on, lift up for off. The other is press down, lift up foot for on, press down again, lift off for off. I use the deadman style. So much easier than reaching for that on/off switch. That switch goes out after a couple of years, by the way. Did for me, but after quite a bit of use. 
Happy scrolling!
Paul


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Good posts. 

1. Stopped at Rockler store on the way home??? I am really jealous!!!
2. Interesting to hear abotu the PC SS. I have an old Delta SS that I want to replace.
I have been lusting after the DW SS. Thoughts from anyone?


----------



## paul44224 (Feb 25, 2012)

Been quite a few unhappy DW customers concerning quality. They moved production from Canada to China a few years ago. The biggest problem is front-to-rear blade motion being excessive. Look at the blade/tabletop from the side If you do really intricate work, that can be a problem. Also, there have been some warped tabletops. 
Actually, it's a very quiet, reliable SS.
Most SS's have that f-to-r play. My PC does. I do some very intricate work with it without any problems using a 2/0 Olson blade or a FD #1 blade. My real workhorse is a Hawk I found on Craigslist. It doesn't have that problem at all. 
Delta is coming out with a new SS in a few months. Supposed to be a "whole new experience." Pricing predicted to be lower than Delta, and made in the USA at their new factory in S. or N. Carolina. 
If you do get that DW, Big Steve, check the table for no warping, with a long metal ruler front-to-back, and side-to-side. 
Paul


----------



## paul44224 (Feb 25, 2012)

OOPS! On the new Delta, I meant pricing to be lower than DW. 

Paul


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Paul,

Thanks for the input. Now the conundrum... I mentioned yesterday that I was going to get a SS with a bonus I got. I wasn't shot down (which is an approval in my head.). Now how long can I wait before having to get approval again?


----------



## paul44224 (Feb 25, 2012)

Go for it while you got it! LOL, Steve! 

Paul


----------

